# Commercial Rubs to Try



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm looking for suggestions on some rubs to give a try that are on the market, any meat type. I hear and see suggestions on different brands like Meat Church, John Henary, Kosmos, Killer Hogs, Famous Daves, etc. I have used/tried a few different ones over the years and have very few that I crave to have on hand usually, maybe because some have been too overpowering on salt and I'm pretty salt tolerant I think. I normally just put some of my own together or sprinkle the ever reliable SPGO with a little spike once in a while of other flavors like ancho or cumin and really like the pork rub I have come up with (great on poultry and salmon too but too sweet for read meat). Sometimes I like having a little variety on hand that I can just grab and use fast. So what say you fine folks, might at least give me stocking stuffer ideas beings my family asks me what I want and I really have no ideas and we normally try to find practical usable gifts for the holidays.
Thanks in advance:)


----------



## Jake Harris (Dec 7, 2018)

I agree with your comment on saltiness. I'm a fan of the Meat Church rubs. Specifically the Honey Hog, Bacon BBQ, and Holy Cow. I like the other Meat Church products but always seem to be re-ordering these 3. Been wanting to give Kosmos and Killer Hogs a try. May have to check it out soon.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 7, 2018)

I tried a few different "magic" red Memphis style rubs and I was not really impressed.  Jeff's is very good and recipes are must have IMO.  He does sell it now.  His sauce is even better than the rub.  I am big fan of injecting so I'd suggest you put a good SS injector on your list.  Like $25 or so.  My favorite red rub is based one posted here and it has a SW kinda vibe but as of late we're rocking TX style with SPG on oak and digging it.


----------



## matchew (Dec 7, 2018)

You can't go wrong with SPOG w/ a couple other spices mixed in.
 I've had great results with my pork ribs and butts using the Yardbird Rub from Plowboys. Their Bovine Bold rub is great on beef.


----------



## matchew (Dec 7, 2018)

You can't go wrong with SPOG w/ a couple other spices mixed in. I've had great results with my pork ribs and butts using the Yardbird Rub from Plowboys. Their bovine bold rub is great on beef


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 7, 2018)

I guess I could throw injections in as well, right now I am playing with Butcher BBQ Original pork and open pit pork, have been pretty happy with them. After many cheap junk injectors I bought a good SS 2oz.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 7, 2018)

Don't really think I am looking for that "magic" seasoning just a variety that hopefully isn't just over priced seasoning salt and has a little different flavor than my concoctions.
Has anyone played at all with powdered ACV in their rubs? That is an experiment that I am thinking about. Remember I'm the guy that did PBJ ribs this summer


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 7, 2018)

Owens Buffalo Wing seasoning is one we have really enjoyed. If you love Buffalo Wings I would encourage to try it, even have added it to some fried fish for a twist before.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 7, 2018)

For an excellent home made rub, make up a tub of "Jan's Rub". File attached. I found this on one of the smoking forums, but don't remember which one.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 7, 2018)

Jeff's rubs are the best "commercial" rubs. He's a sponser and you should buy his recipes. Best money you'll ever spend.

Someone gave me a Trader Joe's rub and it is pretty good:

Trader Joe's BBQ Rub and Seasoning with Coffee & Garlic


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 7, 2018)

So I got this a while ago and I rather forgot about it, but there is a company called 'Grace' and it is from Jamaica. They have an All Purpose Seasoning, no MSG. 

I suspect it's not easy to find, but it is honestly the best off the shelf hand on hand SPOG equilivant I've encountered. I should remember to go and get more. I am afraid the store I got it at will end up closing because it's so niche :(


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 7, 2018)

If not using SPOG then I'm kind of partial to Garlic-n-herb. Weber or McCormicks.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m really liking Weber’s steak n chop and garlic and herb especially when BOGO at grocery stores. Cavender’s Greek good on everything. Mostly use those when grilling. Low n slow gets OR Secret Weapon or my new favorite Simply Marvelous Cherry. Got a bunch of others that probably will never use.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 7, 2018)

Owens BBQ has just shy of 150 flavors of seasonings and rubs available from some of the best top quality names in the business to provide you with one stop shipping! 
- 2 Gringos Chupacabra
- After Party
- Bexten’s Best
- Big Swede BBQ
- Butcher BBQ
- Boars Night Out
- Brantley Creek BBQ & Co.
- Butcher BBQ
- Cimarron Doc’s Bar-B-Q & Chili Co.
- CJ’s
- Demon Pig
- Elk Creek Bar-B-Q Co.
- Fergolicious BBQ
- Grauer Family Foods
- Heath Riles BBQ
- Historic BBQ
- JonesyQ BBQ
- Killer Hogs Barbecue
- Kosmo’s Q
- Loot N' Booty BBQ
- Meat Church BBQ
- MOJO RUB
- Montana Outlaw BBQ
- Owens BBQ
- Pellet Envy EAT Barbecue
- Pork Pachanga
- Richie Z’s
- Smoky Okie’s
- Southern Links BBQ
- SuckleBusters 
- Swine Life
- Tango Spice Company
- Texas Oil Dust
- Texas Swine Shine
- Triple 9 Swine
- Wright Barbecue Company


----------



## phatbac (Dec 8, 2018)

I am a big fan of the Weber line! and i also love butcher's BBQ esp his savory pecan and cherry rubs.













chicNrib.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 18, 2017


















IMG_20170610_063544.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jun 11, 2017


















seasoning.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 9, 2016






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## schlotz (Dec 8, 2018)

While I normally use my own concoctions, when it comes to ribs (St. Louis or BabyBacks) I've actually settled in on a dual set of commercial ones. 1st layer is Killer Hogs - The BBQ Rub and followed up with A1's Sweet Mesquite which proves some heat.  I sauce at the end usually with the Rum version below. - Matt


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 8, 2018)

Thought I'd chime in that as soon as Sucklebuster's gets here I got a pork butt to unthaw and then I'll be doing a review.

Haven't had any other company I contact reply yet, but I'm working on it. I want to make a BBQ Database of sorts. If a rub is sent my way, I'll review it and hopefully when others do it, then can review it and inform me  and some day get a website up where all the reviews are in one spot for people to cross reference :)


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 11, 2018)

mossymo said:


> Owens BBQ has just shy of 150 flavors of seasonings and rubs available from some of the best top quality names in the business to provide you with one stop shipping!
> - 2 Gringos Chupacabra
> - After Party
> - Bexten’s Best
> ...



Haha, Owens is part of what got me thinking. Was working on putting my order needs together for sausage making.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 11, 2018)

I feel I should let every one know, in the next day or two I'm going to review the rub I was sent by Sucklebusters :) I'm just making darn sure the pork butt thawed out before I did it is all. I'll try to get better pictures then normal for it. Actually working on a go pro for this stuff.


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 5, 2019)

My favorite commercial blends; Johnny's Seasoning Salt by far best seasoning salt. Cimarron Doc's & Eat Barbecue are my go to pork rubs, both have a little heat.  Cimarron Doc's has a sweet version that is my favorite.   Desert Gold is the chicken rub on the market in MHO.  For beef brisket I use my own blend.





Enjoy


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm kind of partial to McCormicks Sweet & Smoky rub.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2019)

luvcatchingbass said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on some rubs to give a try that are on the market, any meat type. I hear and see suggestions on different brands like Meat Church, John Henary, Kosmos, Killer Hogs, Famous Daves, etc. I have used/tried a few different ones over the years and have very few that I crave to have on hand usually, maybe because some have been too overpowering on salt and I'm pretty salt tolerant I think. I normally just put some of my own together or sprinkle the ever reliable SPGO with a little spike once in a while of other flavors like ancho or cumin and really like the pork rub I have come up with (great on poultry and salmon too but too sweet for read meat). Sometimes I like having a little variety on hand that I can just grab and use fast. So what say you fine folks, might at least give me stocking stuffer ideas beings my family asks me what I want and I really have no ideas and we normally try to find practical usable gifts for the holidays.
> Thanks in advance:)


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2019)

Tried them all! Found Killer Hogs a few months ago. Threw all the other rubs out. They make lots of different rubs and made in my home state of Mississippi. Killer Hogs is all I use now. They have all these on the website. I am out of the regular pork rub and have ordered more. The Hot rub is just like the regular but slightly hot. Neither is salty. Just wanted to share my favorite rubs.


----------

